# Vitage Western ammo ???



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Can someone help me date the two ammo boxes 
below, both are 158 gr luboloy .Remember Redd on Adam 12 carried Western ammo . 
many thanks, zorrotumbleweed


----------

